# Nikolausmütze



## restfulsilence (2. November 2004)

Hi!

Ich hab schon hier im Forum und auch bei Google gesucht, wobei aber nichts so richtig rausgekommen ist. Vielleicht mache ich auch irgendwas falsch oder hab nach den falschen Begriffen gesucht.

Ich möchte gerne den einzelnen Charakteren auf dem Bild im Anhang Nikolausmützen verpassen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so richtig. 
Ich habe auch mal einen ersten Versuch mit angehangen, aber leider sieht das nicht so schön aus, da es ziemlich einfach und billig gemacht ist, weil ich es nicht besser wusst.
Kann mir da jemand einen Tip oder sogar ein ganzes Tutorial nennen, wo man sowas gut lernen kann. Also mit Schatten und was man da so alles noch braucht damit es ordentlich aussieht.

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. November 2004)

Da gibt es nicht viel zu erklären. Pixel für Pixel aneinander setzen. Ich kann dir aber sagen, was bei dir fehlt: Licht und Schatten. Die Mütze ist im Ansatz gar nicht schlecht, hat nur leider 0 Plastizität.

Für den Schatten kannst du entweder das Abwedler-Tool benutzen (mit 1 px Größe) oder aber einfach ein dunkleres Rot als die Mütze als Vordergrundfarbe einstellen und damit rumpixeln.


----------



## restfulsilence (3. November 2004)

Erstmal danke, aber was ist Plastizität?
Ja das mit dem Licht und Schatten werde ich mal versuchen.

Kannst du oder jemand anderes hier im Forum eigentlich mal eine Mütze machen, nur damit ich mal eine gute Vorlage habe?
Das Problem bei mir ist ausserdem auch noch die Form. Ist alles etwas eckig! 

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Boromir (3. November 2004)

Hallo,

Hier ist die PSD-Datei.


----------



## restfulsilence (3. November 2004)

Gefallen tut sie mir, aber die PSD ist nicht nötig. Möchte sie ja individuell machen. Brauchte halt nur eine Vorlage.

Vielen Dank! 

EDIT: Oder es wäre doch ganz nett wenn du mir die PSD Datei geben könntest.
danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (3. November 2004)

restfulsilence hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erstmal danke, aber was ist Plastizität?



_Plas|ti|zi|tät,  die; -: 1. räumliche, körperhafte Anschaulichkeit [...]_
(Quelle: http://www.duden.de)

Das meint ganz einfach, dass etwas wie ein Körper aussieht und nicht nur wie eine Fläche. Sozusagen mit 3D-Effekt.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. November 2004)

Hmm.. zu Plastizität gehe ich in meinem Tutorial »Wie man in Photoshop ein Schwert gestaltet ein. Darin erkläre ich im Vorwort einiges zur »realistischeren« Darstellung von Grafiken in Photoshop. Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig.

Gruß,
Neuro


----------

